# LA TIMES reporter seeking interviews with Sirius users



## secrecyguy (Feb 6, 2004)

From ClubXM

http://66.246.14.172/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=6317

Hello, 
I'm doing a story for the Los Angeles Times business section about satellite radio and would like to do brief interviews via phone with a few subscribers (of satellite radio..don't care of you take the paper or not!). 
Hoping to interview on 3/18 or 3/19.

please e-mail me at [email protected] 
or call at 714.273.1984 
I'm in office 10 am to 6 p.m. pacific time.

thanks, 
jo


----------

